# hulk tabs



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone got any gen on hulk tabs??


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

skinnyboy1984 said:


> anyone got any gen on hulk tabs??


English???


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

hulk tablets!! or something like that need info on them


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

what the hell are hulk tablets??? i hope you dont mean steroids?? lol


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

anadrol i think what they like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

as good as your diet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mrdaveyk said:


> as good as your diet


and your grasp on conversation skills....

find out what they are and then we can help you more...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> and your grasp on conversation skills....
> 
> find out what they are and then we can help you more...


i felt like a **** as soon as i posted it, bad week....

gonna hit the hay before i come out with more sarcasm!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should only feel a c0ck if he comes back with a spot on diet mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

i assure you i will never feel a c0ck


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

just so i dont become the most useless member in this topic after me throwing a paddy last night

i cant find anything on these pal, your mates use them? perhaps thats just what they call them

get some more info if you can


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

he is talking about ANDROLIC (oxymetholone) . i have heard someone call them this before, i cant remember the make but they are green and hex shape.

Active Life: Less than 16 hours

Drug Class: Highly Anabolic/Androgenic Steroid (Oral)

Average Dose: Men 50-150 mg/day

Acne: Yes

Water Retention: Yes, high

High Blood Pressure: Yes

Liver Toxic: Yes, very high

Aromatization: Debatable

DHT Conversion: It is a derivative of DHT

Decrease HPTA function: Yes, extreme

Androlic,brand name for supstance oxymetholone,produced by British Dispensary,Thailand is a very potent oral steroid.Some studies says that is a strongest oral steroid. The first made was available in 1960, by firm Syntex. Oxymetholone have ability to increase red blood cell production which leads to medical indication to heal a few kinds of anemia. Erythropoietin change it in a medical sphere because of side effects typical for a oral androgen.

Begginer can to gain 20 to 30 pounds of mass less than into 6 weeks,with only one or two tablets daily. Reason is high water retention which can have both,positive and negative side.Positive is a higher level of strenght and power becouse lot of water in muscles and joints which can prevent injury too.Negative can be lost of body definition and high blood pressure.

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone and it is 17-alpha alkylated. 17-alpha alkylated steroids are toxic for liver.Some products like a Cod Liver Oil or Primrose Oil or other which contains linolinic acid support a liver.Other possible side effect are acne,aggresiveness and hypertension.There is lot of antihypertension available.Person need to take some antiestrogen like Tamoxifen,Proviron or Clomid. Clomid is recommend after cycle for returning induvidual natural level of testosteron which helps to save mass get in cycle .

Usage:

Average dose is 1-4 tablets daily for a 5 weeks.

Yes i have just copied and pasted lol


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh they have many names, drol, green giants, anadrol, androlics, 0xy 50 etc etc. If your planning on using them on there own...bad idea. Great strength increase, alot of water and alot of the gains will go at the end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> he is talking about ANDROLIC (oxymetholone) . i have heard someone call them this before, i cant remember the make but they are green and hex shape.
> 
> Active Life: Less than 16 hours
> 
> ...


lol i was gonna post that up but wasnt too sure if it was oxymetholone he was referring to


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

if your not fast your last


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao at "hulk tabs". thats brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> lmao at "hulk tabs". thats brilliant.


 Exactly what i was thinking:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> lmao at "hulk tabs". thats brilliant.


Yes I bet their competitors are green with envy after not thinking of such an amazing piece of marketing genius


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

how long would i take these for???

and how many a day???


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

skinnyboy1984 said:


> how long would i take these for???
> 
> and how many a day???


Firstly mate, I don't think you're in need of any AAS...but, if you feel differently then hey, who am I to judge?

What I will say is though, that I wouldn't use these as a first cycle...especially not on their own.

Try searching 'first cycle' in the search function on here and get some ideas...things like test e, sust, Dbol etc will probably be a better bet right now.


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

nice one fella....what you think of dbol any good????


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Many people use Dbol as a first course, post up your stats ie height weight age years training etc... and someone will be able to give you a more tailored answer as to length of course/dose etc...

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

6"1

12st

balanced diet but am slaming the cals in also 3 protein shakes a day

training good got my own personall trainer


----------



## skinnyboy1984 (Jun 18, 2008)

come on lads help


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

if you post your diet and training plan also goals, lads will advise better also how long have you trained for?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

bigacb said:


> Yeh they have many names, drol, green giants, anadrol, androlics, 0xy 50 etc etc. If your planning on using them on there own...bad idea. Great strength increase, alot of water and alot of the gains will go at the end.


yeah i think hes on about the british disp ones, (edit) like the ones in the giant picture above


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

skinnyboy1984 said:


> come on lads help


People did

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35248-need-some-advice.html#post467918



borostu82 said:


> if you post your diet and training plan also goals, lads will advise better also how long have you trained for?


people asked, he didnt 



skinnyboy1984 said:


> nice one fella....what you think of dbol any good????


possibly one of the most documented steroids used on the net

Anyhow.....back to the thread above, read it...answer the questions, people can then give help


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

skinnyboy1984 said:


> 6"1
> 
> 12st
> 
> ...


If your 'slamming the cals' like you say...and your not gaining? Post up your training and diet...and be honest.


----------



## 113arnzy (Feb 4, 2012)

can you get them in 100mg ?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

If it's an UG lab maybe they could choose to produce a 100mg tab or cap but normally they are 50mg and not seen 100mg myself.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ive heard of hulk labs. pretty dodgy looking stuff imo


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Get Demz Oxy In you BruV


----------



## 113arnzy (Feb 4, 2012)

my mate got some and it turned out that are dianabol made by zmrc


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

bigacb said:


> Yeh they have many names, drol, green giants, anadrol, androlics, 0xy 50 etc etc. If your planning on using them on there own...bad idea. Great strength increase, alot of water and alot of the gains will go at the end.


Naps!


----------



## gav123 (Aug 8, 2013)

just reading your quote found it really helpfull im about to start a course of hulks and would appreciate if you could tell me more about clomid when do i take them for how long and how may/much thanks


----------

